# Congrats Dallas



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 16, 2008)

On his RGC at Madison against some really tough competition.  Way to go!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 16, 2008)

Very Impressive.


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 16, 2008)

That is great Congrats!!


----------



## BigGQ (Aug 17, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## Unity (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice job, Dallas! 

--John


----------



## Griff (Aug 17, 2008)

Way to go.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow Dallas...that is GREAT!!   8)  8)


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Way to go Dallas! I taught you and Bubba well!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 17, 2008)

Way to go Dallas..Congrats


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 17, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Way to go Dallas! I taught you and Bubba well!



I just spit coffee all over my computer.   :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats Dallas!!  Was that cooking on the FatBoy??


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome job Dallas!!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 17, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Congrats Dallas!!  Was that cooking on the FatBoy??


Nope Bubba was in Niagra Falls with me


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 17, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's funny, I don't care who you are.     

Congratulations Dallas, that is a tough field.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 17, 2008)

way to represent!    no pics, no rgc


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you everyone!  We just got back from Madison.  We had a great time.  I thought we tanked this one early on when we had a temp spike on the Jedmaster which normally cooks hot and fast to begin with.  We started our fire at 1 am and put the brisket and pork on at 2. I took a little cat nap and checked on the meats at 4 and saw that the pit temp was at 300 and the internal temps of both meats were around 175 after only 2 hours with some significant resistance so I thought we were finished
but we got the meats foiled and the temps under control.  Our biggest surprise were our Ribs.  We took third place with them at Madison last year and the same ribs finished 31st this year which cost us the Grand Championship.  Still it was a fantasic contest with very stiff competition. We finished first in Chicken, 9th in pork and 3rd in Brisket out of 57 teams.  We lost to *Ulcer Acres *by *.0006 *of a point and barely held on to the Reserve by *.0002 *of a point over* Moonswiners*.  Now it doesn't get any closer than that .0008 of a point separating first from third.  I'm convinced that it was the BBQ Central Karma that allowed us to hang on.

Thanks also to my teamates, Mike and Rob who were a tremendous help and also to my wife Donna who has done a tremendous job with the turn in boxes this year.  It was a total team effort!

Unfortunately I had the camera in my pocket but my wife got some pictures off with hers.  My wife stayed down in Cincy with her Dad and I'm off to Nashville, TN for a couple of days but will post the pics when I get back.

Thanks again everyone for all the nice comments.  You guys are the best!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 17, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> ...I'm convinced that it was the BBQ Central Karma that allowed us to hang on...



*DAMN SKIPPY!*       8)  8)  8)  8)


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 17, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Congrats Dallas!!  Was that cooking on the FatBoy??



No Larry.  I left the Fatboy at home (but will be bringing it for sure for our next contest in Nashville, IN).  We cooked on the Jedmaster and an FEC 100.


----------



## U2CANQUE (Aug 17, 2008)

I will post a couple of pictures when they finish downloading....it was a blast, but, I never thought that I would say this, but, Glad to be back in Cleveland!!!!  Was a unreal weekend.....now time to sleeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations Dallas!,,soon we'll be saying.. we knew him when he was a poster on the BBQ central forum.


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 17, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too!  All this time i thought it was the BBQ central karma.


----------



## Aaron1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Great job Dallas.
Aaron


----------



## Finney (Aug 17, 2008)

Good job Dallas.  Larry thought you well.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 17, 2008)

if only Larry would thought me well...


----------



## Smokin' Brothers BBQ (Aug 17, 2008)

Good things happen to good people, that go out of their way to do something special for others..... I'm proud of you....Dave


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 17, 2008)

Great job!! High five and manly man type hiney slaps all around. 

bigwheel


----------



## Impailer (Aug 17, 2008)

Great job in a very tough field.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 19, 2008)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Congratulations Dallas!,,soon we'll be saying.. we knew him when he was a poster on the BBQ central forum.



And now he's a poster on the sex offenders bulletin board!!!


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 19, 2008)

You mean the pit offenders bulletin board,
how many pits kan one guy abuse? ,,he must be stopped!


----------

